# Cruise to the Cancun. What lenses should I take?



## RLPhoto (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be on a cruise to Cancun for 5 Days and Nights. I'll be expecting friends, family and possibly alot of Stock photo's in the trip. Landscapes, people, places, inside the ship at night and some street. I want to pack light, and perhaps a CR user has been on a cruise before.

5D3

24L
50L
135L
24-105L
580 EXII

I was thinking 24-105L + 50L + 580EX II but wondered if I'll really need the 24L for the dark dance floors of the ship. I'm torn.

What should I bring?


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 8, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I was thinking 24-105L + 50L + 580EX II...



+1... darker dance floor = flash. you know it better than i do right


----------



## bycostello (Nov 9, 2012)

on a cruise i'd take the longest lens as from the boat you might need that extra reach...


----------



## drjlo (Nov 9, 2012)

I would try to have as much fun as possible! When I was in Cancun, all I wanted to carry was a little point-and-shoot, and I highly recommend:




IMG_6352ps by drjlo2, on Flickr




IMG_6329 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## robbymack (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd go light, 24-105, or maybe just 50L. There won't be much to see from the boat so I wouldn't worry about the tele lengths. Ideally you should just focus on the senoritas.


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 9, 2012)

Based on your existing gear I would bring the following:

5D3

24L
50L

In case you want to bring only one lens, it should be the 24-105, but since I believe you shoot with primes most of the time, you would sorely miss them, if you would leave them at home. I therefore recommend bringing only the primes.

As for the 135mm I don't think it is long enough to be much useful, when you want to take shots of scenery on the coast. You may want to rent a 70-200mm plus 2x teleconverter, but for what I would be looking for this wouldn't be long enough at all (better to bring in a 400mm prime) or just leave this area alone as others have advised, because overall the potential timeframes for opportunities with such long lenses will be fairly limited and you will have to spend money renting a lens and some effort to make use of such focal length, because you will have to wait for those opportunities (being on deck ready to shoot, before something gets into view, unlike: Oops there went my photo opportunity, no time left to get my gear set up). To be able to make a good judgement regarding the usefulness of long focal length lenses I recommend thoroughly checking the timetable for the ship, so that you will know, if there is already or still sufficient light to take good shots, when the distance to shore would be adequate for a long lens. It won't do you any good to bring a long lens, when the ship approaches the coast mostly whenever it is completely dark, because they want to accommodate people going on land trips and starting early in the morning to make the most of it. In addition to this it would be helpful to find out, how long the ship sits at port, before land excursions are scheduled to start.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

drjlo said:


> I would try to have as much fun as possible! When I was in Cancun, all I wanted to carry was a little point-and-shoot, and I highly recommend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the party shot! Sweet.


----------



## eddiemrg (Nov 9, 2012)

life's problem...dude, huh?


----------



## Standard (Nov 9, 2012)

> 5D3
> 
> 24L
> 50L
> ...



I would add the 135L for added reach and you'll be all set. These three primes will take care of most situations as well as allow you to shoot well into the night.


----------



## kubelik (Nov 9, 2012)

drjlo, you got that party shot with a point-and-shoot? I'm impressed.


----------



## Old Shooter (Nov 9, 2012)

I think you would miss your 24L... When I went on my cruise, it seemed like everything on the ship was BIG, and my WA got a lot of use... Same with Cancun - if you take any day trips and visit the ruins or tidal fish ponds - you will want the WA... The skies and the clouds are vibrant - bring a CPL...


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

Old Shooter said:


> I think you would miss your 24L... When I went on my cruise, it seemed like everything on the ship was BIG, and my WA got a lot of use... Same with Cancun - if you take any day trips and visit the ruins or tidal fish ponds - you will want the WA... The skies and the clouds are vibrant - bring a CPL...



I will definitely bring my CPL's. 

My A1000 IS sucks. It doesn't even have manual controls or Raw shooting. Maybe a used s95 or s100 or G12 to use with my 580EX II?


----------



## Jay Khaos (Nov 9, 2012)

Two 1dx bodies (just in case), 200 f2, sigma 200-500 f2.8, leica M9 w/ 50mm f0.95 noctilux, pelican case (in case people in the club get rowdy)

Jk lol. Based on your gear, Id probably bring just the 50mm. I like to travel light, and on a cruise I probably wouldnt be walking around much with the camera in my hands, so I'd value having a setup thats quick to pull out and shoot. Thats just me though.. I'd be scared to bring my 5d mkiii...


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 16, 2012)

I will be taking this. I'll be at the beach with sand, water, grit and don't want un-sealed lenses.

5D3

24-105L
24L
50L
580 EX II

I will post photos later when I arrive back. Thanks for the input!


----------



## drjlo (Nov 16, 2012)

kubelik said:


> drjlo, you got that party shot with a point-and-shoot? I'm impressed.



Just an old Powershot SD790. Next time I go to Cancun, hopefully I will have something smaller with a bit larger sensor.




cancun1 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 16, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Old Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I think you would miss your 24L... When I went on my cruise, it seemed like everything on the ship was BIG, and my WA got a lot of use... Same with Cancun - if you take any day trips and visit the ruins or tidal fish ponds - you will want the WA... The skies and the clouds are vibrant - bring a CPL...
> ...



Ditto on the 24L. I would strongly suggest you go light. Just the SLR, 24L + 24-105 and maybe flash. Also, the 16-35L is my favorite lens. If I could only have two lenses, the 16-35 would probably be one of them. You still have to take the other stuff, CPL, maybe amber gel for flash, cleaning stuff, batteries, media, chargers, etc. My point is that the SLR creates a whole giant world of extra stuff to carry. I think you would likely be happy with just a G12. Or G12 during the day and maybe the 5D3+24L at night. It's a lot to carry around. I hope you have a Black Rapid strap or something to keep it out of your way.

Remember, the more you take, the more is left in your cabin, could be stolen, etc.

Also, if you plan to go swimming, do beach trips, sit by the pool, etc consider a rugged waterproof camera like the Canon D20 or a GoPro. Lots of fun, zero worry. Decent pictures, esp underwater. Try to get away from the camera a little, it is a vacation after all. Have a great time!!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 16, 2012)

drjlo said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo, you got that party shot with a point-and-shoot? I'm impressed.
> ...



Love these shots drjlo! And they show that you can have fun and still get some great pictures without the SLR when necessary!


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 16, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Old Shooter said:
> ...



I will only be using the 5D3+24-105L when I'm out on the beach w/ friends. The other stuff will be locked in my room safe or my Airport security.

At night, The primes will be used. 

I ordered a s95 to be my new Point and shoot. I'll probably be using it alot! especially in the clubs. 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd certainly consider a polarizing filter and ND filters for bright light shots on the beach or water scenes.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 16, 2012)

RL - I have the S95 and I think you'll like it just fine. It's still takes getting used to compared to the DSLR but it makes good pictures (provided you can keep it still) and gives good control. Enjoy your trip!!


----------

